
Show HN: RemoteBase Public API for Remote Companies - stockkid
http://stories.remotebase.io/post/introducing-remotebase-api/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11890991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11890991)

------
stockkid
I opened the data of 430+ remote companies in remotebase.io to public.

